# ScoTTch Corner - Karting in September? - with date



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

What is everyone's view about outdoor karting in September? http://www.raceland.co.uk/group_racing/out_sgp.htm 
With a maximum of 16 drivers, it works out at Â£55 per head. IF LESS DRIVERS TURN UP ON THE DAY, IT ADDS TO THE COST FOR THOSE WHO DO TURN UP!

Question is: 
a) are you interested? 
b) is it too close to the October meet? 
c) can we definately get 16 drivers?

*Update:
SUNDAY 1st OCTOBER, 3.30pm at Raceland Edinburgh
If this is ok with you guys, then I can book it but THEY WILL TAKE A Â£440 DEPOSIT FROM ME WITHIN 7 DAYS OF THE BOOKING!!!!!! I really don't want to go ahead with it if there is a risk of not everyone turning up who says they will .......................... . I'll leave it unbooked for a few days to see what the response is here first. Sorry to be so harsh but it ain't cheap and I don't want to be left holding the can :? *

POTENTIAL DRIVERS (providing dates work out OK):
1) MonTheFish  
2) jac225TT  
3) Saint  
4) BreTT  
5) Hev  
6) Saint's Chum 1
7) Craig  
8) Den  
9) Saint's Chum 2
10) Saint's Chum 3
11) Craig's Chum 1
12) Craig's Chum 2
13)
14)
15)
16)

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Pass on this one we will be (away in California ,missed that bit  )enjoying ourselves :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

I should be good but does depend on the weekend you decide on.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Yup definitely interested Hev. Just down the road from me so I could host some bacon butties this time.

Saint will be up for it too but he is away in Lanzarote at the mo so won't reply for a couple of weeks.

Think you should take deposits from everyone, you'll have to pay them one so don't want to be out of pocket.

J

Oh aye and depends on dates - I'm in Paris for the kids long school weekend, 20th (ish)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes, depending on which day as we're away for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Is that indoor or outdoor?

Joe


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Is that indoor or outdoor?
> 
> Joe





Hev said:


> outdoor karting


 :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I know it is a tad close to the October meet but since it is outdoor karting, we don't want to run an even higher risk of monsoons if we delay it any longer 

I'll give them a phone tomorrow and see about dates and deposits.

Hev x


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Is that indoor or outdoor?
> ...


    

Joe 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No chance. I am c*** at Karting  
I could always take pictures for AbsoluTTe :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Update at the top guys 

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Guess who's off that weekend!!!! 

You can put my name down!

If your struggling for numbers then let me know and I'll invite a few pals to make up the difference....

They always love this kind of thing.

If it starts at 3.30 then what time do you think it'll finish?

Pedro.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev

Put me down for a deffo. Ruth might be in London but if so I'll get a babysitter.

I am sure Saint will go to. I went to a works night out there a few months ago and he tagged along to make up numbers and said he would do it again.

If you are stuck for numbers I could probably get a few more from work to come too.

Let me know and I'll give you some cash.

JC


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I wonder if I can get out of the Great North Run :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Tubbs said:


> Guess who's off that weekend!!!!
> 
> You can put my name down!
> 
> ...


Should last 2-3 hours. 

The more the merrier ................... ummm, Am I the only girlie? 

Tubbs and jac - get your chums along 

Mr Mag - run up here :wink:

Hev x


----------



## CapnOats (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm afraid I'll have to be counted OUT of this one. 

Sorry.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

CapnOats said:


> I'm afraid I'll have to be counted OUT of this one.
> 
> Sorry.


Booooooooooo! 

Hev x


----------



## CapnOats (Mar 7, 2006)

Hev said:


> Booooooooooo!
> 
> Hev x


I know, I know.

Looks like you'll have to press-gang someone else into taking your photos and writing your stories this time!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

CapnOats said:


> Looks like you'll have to press-gang someone else into taking your photos and writing your stories this time!


Me? Press-gang? Never  ............................ on that note, urmmmm how are your pics and story-writing coming along? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## CapnOats (Mar 7, 2006)

Hev said:


> on that note, urmmmm how are your pics and story-writing coming along? :lol:
> 
> Hev x


It's done! done! done! All of the little bits and packets should have swung their way to Obi and your pics are in the post!

Mike,
CapnOats


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid I'll have to be counted OUT of this one.
> ...


Thats a shiny coupe in your sig pic :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

You can put me down as a "YES" and let me know where to send a deposit etc.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Is this still happening?

Have we got many folk?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

me - and I'll try to see if a couple of non TTers I know, that have shown previous interest, are available.

It's deffo worth it.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Tubbs said:


> Is this still happening?
> 
> Have we got many folk?


yup!

Tubbs, saint and John - can you get some more folk to pad out the numbers? Let me know how many you get, I'll phone Raceland and book it tomorrow . I'll PM you with details for deposits.

Cheers guys
Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Sorry, I am in Prague that weekend.

Jock

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jock said:


> Sorry, I am in Prague that weekend.
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


Feeble excuse :wink:


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

If it's still on put me down for 2 places.

Craig...... & Den


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> If it's still on put me down for 2 places.
> 
> Craig...... & Den


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Can we tempt you for October too? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Well? You gonna be the next Welsh rep?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> Well? You gonna be the next Welsh rep?


Keep up will ypu that was over weeks ago ,just cos people go on holiday they loose all touch with the real world :lol: How was the other half with the flights?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'll take it I need to do a bit of scanning.

Flight out was great - for a budget carrier flyglobespan are way better than some the larger airlines. She coped well.

Way back was good too until about 30 seconds from landing - plane went throttle up and went into a very steep ascent! We had to go around again due to "minimum height problems" - she freaked at that!! Weather was poor at 4am and they lost clear sight of runway!! But we are here and already want to go back. Never have had such a relaxing holiday - villa great - weather great - did nothing GREAT.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The same thing happened to us coming back from Marseille after the football a couple of years back . Not the nicest couple of minutes.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Well? You gonna be the next Welsh rep?


You trying to get rid of me? .............. you're gonna have to suffer me a tad longer :twisted:

BTW, you joined the TTOC yet?!

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry Hev, we cannot make this one


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev - I've got 3 awaiting confirmation on this one - maybe more. Any news/updates?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Hev - I've got 3 awaiting confirmation on this one - maybe more. Any news/updates?


I could do with knowing too - otherwise I have a trip to visit Canadian relatives pencilled in by Fi...or should that be relatives-in-law? :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hev - I've got 3 awaiting confirmation on this one - maybe more. Any news/updates?
> ...


Sorry guys, looks like we are gonna have to postpone this one................ still short on numbers :? :? :? ................ think we'll try again later (I'll keep my eyes peeled for something that would not require so many peeps 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

booooooooooooooooooooooo

Don't give up - just look for an alternative date!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> booooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Don't give up - just look for an alternative date!!


I wil, I will, I Will!!!
You guys tell me when suits most of you................... :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > booooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...


When I am off work and in the country :wink:


----------

